# Appareil photo iphone 5 ne fonctionne pas



## jackatreides (5 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai un iphone 5 16go depuis sa sortie. ca faisait un moment deja (quelques mois) que le bouton power ne fonctionnait plus très bien jusqu'au jour oú ça devenait impossible d'éteindre le telephone même en appuyant assez fort. 
j'ai donc décidé de changer la nappe complète qui gère le bouton power volume et vibration. ca a super bien fonctionné, à présent je peut éteindre le téléphone comme il faut et sans forcer. 

Par contre,après avoir remonté toutes les pièces correctement et en y faisant très attention, la caméra arrière ne fonctionne pas, l'application s'ouvre mais l'écran reste noir et figé mais par moment la camera frontale fonctionne très bien mais en repassant a la caméra arrière c'est toujours noir et en repassant encore une fois en facetime ca devient noir aussi et ca reste figé, je suis donc obligé de fermer l'appli photo. 
Par contre je peut allumer le flash dans le racourci, ça veut dire que quelque part y a un souci qui j'espère ne soit pas trop grave, j'ai vérifier plusieurs fois si un composant ne serait pas abimé mais aparament non et j'y suis allé très doucement en réinstallant tout. 


Vous en pensez quoi ? quelqu'un a déjà connj ce souci ?

Cordialement


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2014)

Revérifier que tout est bien remonté... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/iPhone_5


----------



## jackatreides (5 Septembre 2014)

ok je reverifierais tout ca, je commence a le connaitre par coeur.
j'ai lu sur le lien que vous m'avez passer qu'il faut faire gaffe avec la petite plaquette en fer qui touche la tranche de la camera, ca vient peut etre de la.

je verifierais, ça m'intrigue


----------



## jackatreides (6 Septembre 2014)

J'ai encore vérifier et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas , si cela vient de cette petite plaquette qui touche une partie de la camera , je dois probablement mal la placer ou alors je sais pas quoi d'autre pose problème.


----------



## MdmDeGiv (13 Décembre 2014)

Apple change les iPhone 5 avec le problème du bouton On/Off. 
Allez chez Apple avec la facture. 
J'ai eu le même souci. Téléphone changer sur le champs


----------

